# E-bol, T-bol



## ufc69 (May 31, 2010)

has anyone tryed the thermolife e-bol, t-bol stack? If so is it any good? I had a guy telling me that a guy he works with is taking it an he's gaind like 13 pounds in a month an he looks good but i find it hard to belive???


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 31, 2010)

Tell your buddy that he's full of crap. 13lb gain in mass in a month is typical of a solid steroid cycle not a natural test booster product. Either the buddy he works with is bullshitting him or he gained the weight by other means coinsidently. 13lbs/month is like gaining nearly 0.5lbs/day. You'd need a hefty dose of dianabol for that not some natural test booster.

Actually, I've seen a few guys get such results.  The've been slacking with diet (not eating enough) and missing workouts left and right and then they go: "oh shit, summer's coming, I really need to bulk up." So they run and get stacks of supplements and all of a sudden they get extremely disciplined, start taking these pills, start eating double, training smarter and harder and ultimately shoot up 10-15lbs in a month... all of which could have been similarly achieved without the supplements, just with the diet and training modifications.


----------



## ufc69 (May 31, 2010)

yeh i find it hard to belive but another thing that makes me think he's taking somthin else like dianabol or somthing an not tellin anyone is the fact that he's al a suddenly started gettin acne on his bak to. 

i've seen that u have have writen a few threads on test boosters an i've been wanting to know if they do anything. when i search the net i always see people sayin good things an bad things about them but i geuss the only way to find out if they work for u is to try them  your self so im bout to give a couple of things a try. 

i thought i might as well try zma cuz even if it dosent work it cant do u any bad as its just zinc, magnesium an b6. 
an i found somethin else on the net megabol an it claims to increase muscle mass by 2-3kg per month from 1 pill a day. its got some plant or some shit in it they they think increases protein synthesyst. 

an even if they dont do anythin hopfully they trick my mind in to beliving it can lol


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 31, 2010)

Hey man I can see your frustration with trying to find a good product with all this garbage polluting the internet. Why don't you wait another few weeks and see what my experiment yields with a test booster I'm currently trying.  I'm monitoring my blood to see if my test levels go up at all and monitoring my lifts and everything else.  If anything, this will give you an honest review if test boosters work.  

I wouldn't listen to everything you hear, both from friends and especially online.  The reason you read a few good reviews and many bad reviews about garbage products is because the bad reviews are from the frustrated people who got jack squat from doing some magic legal pill and the good reviews are from the internal promoters posing as randoms trying to promote their own product.  I know for a fact this happens.  People promoting garbage products will actually have people or spend hours on the internet every day themselves going through search engines to locate talk about their product, signing up to forums and posting fake magnificent experiences all in hopes to neutralize the truthful bad reviews and continue to stay in business.  It's a marketing strategy and well.. a scam.  Isn't it easy to forget 5 bad reviews you've just read when all of a sudden you come accross someone who had amazing results, you think.. this could be me! Beware of what you read.

As far as your friend is concerned, he could have gained weight for many reasons but certainly he didn't gain 13lbs of muscle mass in a month from a natural herbal supplement.

Bottom line, if you have the money, go ahead and experiment with products yourself and see if they work on your own skin.


----------



## ufc69 (May 31, 2010)

thanks for the reply, i'll defently be intrested in seeing how they work for you an if they work. thanks mate


----------

